# Piedra River



## MildtoWild (Feb 25, 2019)

As of 5/2 there is a large tree in the center of Lone Pine, could be skirted far right. Another large tree in left channel of Sun of Mud, again could be missed by going far right. They both looked likely to move as water rises so stay alert!


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

I'll bring a saw if you guys want to run me down that section for some river maintenance.


----------



## wsmckinney (Jun 21, 2010)

*Wood Situation*

Is there any update on the wood situation? I ran the Piedra 5 or so years ago and I thought I remembered running left down Lone Pine because the right was super shallow and nasty boulders, but my memory could be failing me. Is Sun of Mud a new rapid? I don't remember that one. Cheers.


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

Son of mud is the rapid just before the Eye of the needle/Mudslide. It is usually run on the left and scouted on the right. There is a pour-over on the right that logs tend to get caught up on, and they tend to clog up the left channel as well. It has been there for as long as I can remember. It collects wood regularly, we cut some out of the entrance earlier this year and it is a common spot for wood to get hung up. Here is a video of what not to do in Son of mud, especially if there is wood...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NwN4uPr9Bs


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

As of yesterday 5/18 the large tree is still in Lone Pine I was able to get past on the right in a 12' raft. No wood in play anywhere else including 1st mud.


----------



## Burl Haggard (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for checking it out!


----------

